# Best starter da deal?



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for opnions on the best deal you have currently seen. Looking for polisher, polishing compounds pads and bag. I've got a seat Toledo.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Most folk here will recommend the DAS6PRO from clean your car using the DW groupbuy code.......DAS6GROUPBUY.......
Start off with a selection of hexlogic pads

Meguiars mezerna or scholl polishes are recommended


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

bigalc said:


> Most folk here will recommend the DAS6PRO from clean your car using the DW groupbuy code.......DAS6GROUPBUY.......
> Start off with a selection of hexlogic pads
> 
> Meguiars mezerna or scholl polishes are recommended


Tried ordering one, but the discount isn't working, any idea if this code has been replaced?

Cheers


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

try calling them


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

christopherquin said:


> Tried ordering one, but the discount isn't working, any idea if this code has been replaced?
> 
> Cheers


It does work, make sure it's the Das-6 Pro Dual Action Polisher you're selecting (price £114.95). The enter the discount code DAS6GROUPBUY

It works for me so it'll work for you.


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

I've also been looking at getting a DA Polisher but can't decide which would be best. I've got a Z4 and a Type R so from one extreme to the other with the hard pain of the BMW and the soft paint of the Honda!

There's quite a huge choice as well on the CYC website here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-dual-action-polisher/cat_71.html

I must admin I'm a little lost!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I've got a Z4 and a Type R so from one extreme to the other with the hard paint of the BMW and the soft paint of the Honda!


That is taken care of by the choice of pad and polish.

Don't look to strip off the clear coat in ten minutes and you will not be disappointed with the performance of the DAS 6 Pro.

The pros want a car out of their shop asap so they can get the next one in. Does it really matter if it takes you several weeks doing one panel at a time?


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

hi

I've just bought one of these Black friday offers... I think it is pretty amazing value from what I understand!
http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/perfectly-cleaned-das6-pro-plus-12-271-c.asp


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

What's the difference between the das6 and das6 pro?

I've asked he missus to order me the das6.


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

Mr Kirk said:


> What's the difference between the das6 and das6 pro?
> 
> I've asked he missus to order me the das6.


From what I've read everybody says go for the Pro. You get a longer lead and extra power.

Still debating whether to get one. Need to figure out how much of the car I'll need to mask off before I do anything!


----------



## Jesse_James (Mar 31, 2016)

What is the discount with the code? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse_James (Mar 31, 2016)

Does anyone know what the discount is with the code? I can't get it to work there isn't one priced at 114.95

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

